# 510 Hood



## COBALTSS (Aug 13, 2009)

Hello, I am new here.

I just require a little bit of help.

My neighbour who is not very good with computers has asked me if i can find him a hood for a Datsun 510 With the hood scoop?

Not sure if anyone knows where I can get one of these.
Any help is greatly appreciated.

I am located in Toronto, Ontario, Canada

Thanks


----------

